# New to bianchi



## SXW297 (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi all, I'm looking to get my first serious road bike and bianchi has caught my eye. Let's not kid around, I'm shallow and a large part of what bike to get is how it looks, for me anyways  

im between a pinarello prince against a bianchi sempe pro. The problem I have is in singapore, there is no bianchi dealer so I am able to try the bike. Also the pinarello dealer in sg does not allow a test ride. Sad I know, but that's what I'm facing.

I understand the prince has a more relaxed geometry which I would prefer. But for those who have ridden the sempre, would you be able to advise? Economically, the sempre works out quite significantly cheaper than the prince.

But then the new oltre XR1 will cost me about the same as the prince and that bike just makes me drool..... Ok I think I should stop now. Appreciate any suggestions and advice.

thank you


----------



## immmay (Feb 8, 2014)

Have you had a chance to look into the Bianchi Infinito CV? It is a part of Bianchi's C2C line, which should have similar geometry to the Prince.

The countervail seems to work as claimed. At least it feels less buzzy as compared to a 2006 Bianchi 928 with rear mono stays.


----------



## jaggrin (Feb 18, 2011)

immmay said:


> Have you had a chance to look into the Bianchi Infinito CV? It is a part of Bianchi's C2C line, which should have similar geometry to the Prince.
> 
> The countervail seems to work as claimed. At least it feels less buzzy as compared to a 2006 Bianchi 928 with rear mono stays.


I agree that for the geometry you are wanting the Infinito CV or the Intenso is the Bianchi model for you. You know what they say, once you ride Bianchi you never go back.


----------



## SXW297 (Oct 24, 2014)

What would be your advice in whether to get a bike online or go to a bike shop ? I prefer / want a bianchi, but there are no dealers where i am. I have spoken to the shop online and they are recommending me a frame size based on my height and in seem. Do you think it's a wise choice to get a first serious road bike buying online? Or do you think I should consider other brands which perhaps I can try out in real life?



thanks


----------



## jaggrin (Feb 18, 2011)

Go to competitivecyclist.com and do their bike fit measurements to see what size frame you need.


----------

